# Como ensamblar en PROTEUS ISIS programas para microcontroladores



## Braulio (Oct 5, 2006)

*Manual de como ensamblar en PROTEUS ISIS programas para microcontroladores ATMEL, PIC y MOTOROLA*

Aquí para el que lo desee, un pequeño manual elaborado por mi, con las instrucciones básicas de como ensamblar un programa en PROTEUS y correrlo.
El PROTEUS es un simulador excepcional y ayuda mucho en cuestión de microcontroladores; espero que esto les sirva de algo.

Salu2

BRAULIO


----------



## beto_mmf (Oct 30, 2007)

Gracias braulio te pasaste   , funciona de maravilla , bueno ahora consegui el proteus 7.2 SP0 , y te cuento que me gustaria hacerlo funcionar con el compilador KEIL uvision3 , viendo el manual del proteus dice que si se puede , asi que ahora no se como hacer el enlace entre estos dos programas que son muy potentes por lo que veo , todos mis programas lo hago con estos micros ATMEL . haber si me hechas una manito pero la verdad gracias por todo 

"Hoy sere mejor que  ayer   "


----------



## Braulio (Dic 18, 2007)

La verdad amigo mio que en eso me cogiste inconfeso... no he averiguado mucho acerca de como hacer el enlace entre PROTEUS y otro compilador, pero es posible, puesto que yo también he leído que así es. No estoy muy seguro pero quizá lo que dice en este enlace sea lo que deseas hacer; en todo caso yo también espero que la gente del foro que tiene experiencia en esto nos pueda ayudar.

Muchos salu2.

BRAULIO


----------



## umbrela (Sep 1, 2008)

notable camaras, me ha servido mucho este manual, y tratare de aportar con algunos video tutoriales de mis proyectos

saludos


----------



## Braulio (Sep 15, 2008)

Genial UMBRELA... estaremos esperando tus video tutoriales pacientemente. Salu2.

BRAULIO


----------



## ingenierojesus (Oct 30, 2009)

sale gracias por el aporte esta muy bien saludos


----------



## Humano (Oct 30, 2009)

Joer, esto no lo había visto. Y yo que estoy empezando con los microcontroladores y proteus... Gracias!


----------



## fpech26 (Abr 15, 2010)

hola chicos
estoy trabajando con hc11 y display pero no logro visualizar. ya cargue el s19 al micro pero nada. si alguien puede echarme la mano. gracias


----------



## checosag (Abr 17, 2010)

hola, soy nuevo en el manejo del proteus, espero entenderle mejor con tu documento, muchas gracias


----------



## fpech26 (Abr 18, 2010)

gracias por responder, mi problema no es el codigo pues ya lo ensamble y esta correcto,bueno eso inidca el proteus. el problema es que no logro crear completamente las conexiones del hc11 en el proteus, de hecho funciona ya simulado en el thrsim


----------



## finisterra (Abr 29, 2010)

hola,gracias por esa gran ayuda


----------



## platibolo (Jul 4, 2010)

Eres GRANDE Braulio!!
la verdad me facilitaste bastante hacer 2 progamas para el pic16f84, ya que es de las primeras veces que uso proteus
pero solo una duda, puedo hacer el programa para mi pic en otro programa como el mplab, y solo cargar el archivo al pic de la simulacion? creen que fucionaria igual?


----------



## Braulio (Oct 20, 2010)

platibolo dijo:


> pero solo una duda, puedo hacer el programa para mi pic en otro programa como el mplab, y solo cargar el archivo al pic de la simulacion? creen que fucionaria igual?



  Claro que si, funcionará sin problemas, aunque al ensamblarlo en otro compilador que no sea el de Proteus no podrás usar las utilidades del menú Debug. Sin embargo te puedo asegurar que el compilador que tiene Proteus dentro de si, es casi el mismo que el de MPLab... si no es exactamente el mismo. Suerte.


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 20, 2010)

Muy bueno...
*Braulio*, perdón pero eso no es del todo cierto... actualmente la mayoría de compiladores generan un archivo con extensión *.cof (MPLAB, C, Basic..) el cual se puede cargar al microcontrolador e igualmente al ejecutar paso a paso ya se puede disponer de todas las herramientas de debug, ver el código, variables, usar breakpoints, etc...

saludos.


----------



## pictronic (Oct 28, 2010)

hola amigos a qui les dejo un librito muy didactico en español que nos enseña todo sobre proteus y picc
espero les sirva:
http://letitbit.net/download/59509...._PROTEUS_para_microcontroladores_PIC.rar.html


----------



## dante666 (Nov 12, 2011)

Braulio .....si quisieras hacer la simulación con un microprocesador 8086 se seguirian los mismos pasos q como el manual del pic q publicastes??.. o es difernte el simular un microcontrolador con un microprocesador


----------



## IngFbar (Nov 12, 2011)

Alguien me puede dar un link de donde puedo bajar PROTEUS ISIS, que no tenga virus el link o como le ago?


----------

